# TIVO Roamio HD Lifetime 75 Hrs New unopened box



## JoshDB (Feb 15, 2014)

Sold


----------



## Coolgrnmen (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey! I'm trying to buy a TiVo with lifetime service on it already. I'd love to chat with you about possibly picking this up. I too don't know what the fair price is. Let's talk?

I'm brand new to the TiVo community here and am looking to buy my own TiVo because I have to give up my RCN in the move.


----------



## JoshDB (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm new myself. (so I am unable to message) you can contact me cadillacINwaiter AT Yahoo (dot) com


----------



## Coolgrnmen (Feb 26, 2014)

JoshDB said:


> I'm new myself. (so I am unable to message) you can contact me cadillacINwaiter AT Yahoo (dot) com


Emailed. Just waiting to hear back from you to confirm I got the right email address.


----------



## JoshDB (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay so after looking at postal rates on usps I will cover the shipping cost. Coolgrn needs a mini and I cant get a hook up on that since my promo is usedup. So item is still for sale and shipping is covered at 575 price


----------

